# State of the Union Tuesday



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Don't forget, State of the Union will pre-empt at 9pm EST on Tuesday... except apparently "Supernatural"... 

Wonder if the CW will learn how to do some news?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Just as long as it's not on "24" night!

God bless the CW. If you want to watch the "State of the Union" turn to CSPAN.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I love that the 'independents' dont follow the big 4 etc. I can only hope cw does just as good.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

newsposter said:


> I love that the 'independents' dont follow the big 4 etc. I can only hope cw does just as good.


Geesh, that's an *AWFUL* name for a network. It's still not too late to change it....please!!


----------



## BrandonSi (Jun 5, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Geesh, that's an *AWFUL* name for a network. It's still not too late to change it....please!!


yeah, but I started calling it see-dub. So I sound really cool, and so does the network


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'll show em.... I rent "State of the Union" and watch that instead...


----------

